# Phidippus Regius Gender



## inverteNate (Sep 12, 2017)

I've got some Juvinile Regal Jumping Spiders. When I bought them I was told I got a male and female (What I asked for). I knew that Males were black and females were more a brown colour, so I thought everyhting was okay.

I today someone commented on a video of my (thought to be male) spider. Saying it was infact female.

I then looked it up and saw you can get Black females. But they showed to have pink mouth parts and the male green. Mine has green. But then there was a white band on the frount of the head of the female, which mine has. But didn't know if because it wasnt adult it mattered.

So now I don't know. So looking for some help. Anyone know??


----------



## Miss Lily (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks male to me. The green fangs and the teardrop shaped abdomen suggest male. The females usually have pink/purple fangs and rounder abdomens. I have also had slings that have looked female and actually turned out to be male after a further moult, lol! Off the back of this, I was told that the fang colour is a good indicator of sex.


----------

